# I'm up for the challenage.



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

So im going to try an turbo this bunnie. this will be my second turbo project i will fabricate from start. at this time i have a ford focus running on 15psi. my Rabbit is a AUTOmagic lol. so this will prove a challenage. as anyone found any good technical data in regards to our fuel system? if its returnless or not? an what size our injectors are?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: I'm up for the challenage. (SceviourDub)*

Fuel injection system - Motronic 7.1.1
thats all for now, I have to go to work!


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: I'm up for the challenage. (SceviourDub)*

WOHOOO!!!!! somebody is taking the 2.5 turbo SERIOUSLY!!!!!!!!!!!
Please do keep us updated on your findings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: I'm up for the challenage. (~kInG~)*

thats a start. i know we have 2 knock sensor as well. this may prove testy to control timing.
also i just ordered this. so this will help me know its systems
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...=VAG6


_Modified by SceviourDub at 12:12 PM 9-25-2006_


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: I'm up for the challenage. (SceviourDub)*

i will be giving contact to these guys as well.
http://www.allcarracing.it/ENG...K.htm
may have a tunning solution here. maybe better than piggybacks


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

Hats off to you, Nick ... I wish I knew more so I could help out.


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (the.ronin)*

So heres a overal lay out so far.
Goal is to be a daily driver, with 5-8 psi, on 91 octane gas.
T28 turbo ball bearing, internally wastegated.
Large Side Mount Intercooler.
-6an oil feed line with regulator
- 5/8 return line
- i will be Recirculating the Bov back behind the maf.
-bosch BOV
- custom manifold welded an fabricated my yorus trully.
majors hting i have to check on are, see if a fuel pressure regualtor is needed to up the pressure at the injectors. see roughly what stock injectors are waht what are they good for, dont want to have them running 100% cycle. an find out if i can get a prom kit or if i will have to use piggy backs. 
for piggy back i have been looking at the msd 6abtm as well as a apexi safc select.


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*

Called ABD about there ECU Software. nothing for me to use, they reccomend a stand alone. not somewhere i wanna go.
i contacted GIAC i am waiting for them to get back to me.
also contacted http://www.allcarracing.it and waiting for them as well.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SceviourDub* »_Called ABD about there ECU Software. nothing for me to use, they reccomend a stand alone. not somewhere i wanna go.
i contacted GIAC i am waiting for them to get back to me.
also contacted http://www.allcarracing.it and waiting for them as well.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*

Scev, I contacted ABD about a ECU that was good since I told them my idea that I was "Going to turbo my 2.5" they said when they were testing the turbo kit on the 2.5 they had, the 034 Motorsports ECU was perfect for the setup, he said with this ECU you can virtually do anything only thing is its very Costly eh








Im not trying to put down the project but with automatic its going to be tricky. They had Javad (034 Motorsports - 1000+ HP Audi) part of the project with ABD when they tried to turbocharge the 2.5 Auto and they just could not get the cars automatic transmission to cooperate. Manual would be a easier/best way to go, but I have full faith in you, Do me a favor if you can PM me. I would like to show you some of my ideas I had incorporated into a future project I wanted to do with my car (Turbo) maybe you can put it into some good use since your ahead of the game as we can all see










_Modified by omni1 at 1:13 PM 9-26-2006_


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (omni1)*

Keep the ideas here so we can all get a little info, and again CONGRATS on taking on this proyect.
Very proud and hats off to you.
You will get a bottle of wine from me when you are done.


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (omni1)*

dude is you want pm me a phone number ill call ya if you want.
aswell. im not going to keep anything hidden onething i hate about professional an company tuning these days is that everyy little thing is kept secret. and im pretty sure i have found a way around the tranny problem.....correct me if im wrong? we have same six speed tranny as the gti am i correct? if not please inform me


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*

ok, 034 motorsports are pretty much jsut standalone ECus which emans you will ahve to wire up the sensors in which the ecu will take control over. not exactly what i want. but ill talk with them see what we can learn from them. too bad we could'nt get some tuning like SCT obdii like i use on fords. or aem 

grrr. im considering piggyback at this point.


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*

omni1 i jsut got your message ill get back to you asap. piping will not be a issue, as when i go to do final fab i will post all pics needed.
as well i remember a company from seeing the product an tuning on porsche and other motronic systems, and im calling them tomorrow. site is http://www.splitsec.com these guys are good company i know from expirence im going to see if they can help me out as i have not yet gotten a enginemangement answer to satisfy my cravings and wallet


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

Reading this puts a huge smile on my face :-D


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*

The automatic tranny in the 2.5 Rabbit/Jetta is NOT the same as the GTI, the GTI uses either a 6 speed manual or a DSG dual clutch automated manual.
the 2.5 Rabbit/Jetta use a standard torque converter tranny. I really have no idea how strongly built is this tranny, but it is not the same as the GTI/GLI.
The passat still uses a torque converter automatic, so maybe that is worth taking a look into, but I'm almost sure this is a different tranny too.
I'm really glad you are taking on this project and don't want to sound negative, but as far as tranny this is what I know, it's not much but it is something, right?








Keep us updated with how things go.
Another thing that I still want to know is how the factory did the detuning of the engine? what will this engine do in NA form, so please do keep us informed on what you find to be the weak point of this engine.


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_You will get a bottle of wine from me when you are done.

Make that two. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (the.ronin)*

basicly in regards to the tranny if i could see how VW/audi do wthere tuning onthe FI engines with tiptronic tranny i'd get a better stance on how to tune it. and as far as budget right now i might end up seeing how far i can take it n/a before the turbo is comkplete


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*

good news, but slow news.
i called Split Second today. http://www.splitsec.com asked them what they have or can do for me, i need to find out sensor information on our car, and then how many teeth on our fly wheel. i need cam sensors info. is there one or two? what type of sensor is it? i need fly wheel info, how many teeth? what type of sensor is it? as well i will have to get the knock sensor info for thw two knock sensors. so now i got to find this information. anyone on this board a vw mechanic ? cause my book aint gonna be here for a while
if i get this info they will make me a box for tuning and it will only cost about 500-600US which is cheap


_Modified by SceviourDub at 12:36 PM 9-27-2006_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*

looking at my bentley manual I counted 72 teeth on the dual-mass flywheel for the manual tranny....


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

King,
would it be to much trouble for you to scan the pages SceviousDub needs and send them to him? I think this would be most helpfull for him, again all the help we can provide him with I think we should as he is taking the time and money to work on the 2.5 engine and actually share his findings.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

no problem, just that I don't know what he needs specifically
remember, the Bentley manual does not go into much detail on the workings of the fuel injection nor its parts.. (its more like a disassemble/assemble manual...)
and as for the fly wheel diagram, it was just a drawing showing where to untighten the bolts...
I have the manual by my computer and every time he asks something I'll go look for it!!!


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

talk to whiteg60, he is the big turbo master of all times.


----------



## Giuliano1711 (Jul 15, 2005)

wow this is fantastic news.. if you can find a way to turbo the 2.5L engine and bypass the whole auto tranny thing, it would be great.


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Hey this is a list of things i need
im working on the auto first, as this proves to be the hardest task. so any info i need will be for the Automatic for the time being.
1. How many teeth on the fly wheel? How many sensors? is it a 60:1 flywheel etc? Part number for sensors? does it say what type of sensor it maybe? some run on voltage with magnets etc...
2. how many cam sensors? number for sensors? does it say what type of sensor it maybe? some run on voltage with magnets etc...
3. What kind of knock sensor? i know theres two of them.


_Modified by SceviourDub at 9:26 PM 9-27-2006_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SceviourDub* »_Hey this is a list of things i need
im working on the auto first, as this proves to be the hardest task. so any info i need will be for the Automatic for the time being.
*6 speed auto
Transmission code - 09G
Max torque - 229 ft-lb
Torque converter with lockup
Modulating valves are activated by the transmission control module to control the pressure build up in the clutches and brakes
*
1. How many teeth on the fly wheel?How many sensors? is it a 60:1 flywheel etc? Part number for sensors? does it say what type of sensor it maybe? some run on voltage with magnets etc...
2. how many cam sensors?*I could only find one* number for sensors? does it say what type of sensor it maybe? some run on voltage with magnets etc...
3. What kind of knock sensor? i know theres two of them.

_Modified by SceviourDub at 9:26 PM 9-27-2006_

the book does not give part no. nor it enters into a detailed explination of the ccomponents (sensors, types, etc.)
I'll see if I can get more info from the book tomorrow


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SceviourDub* »_
2. how many cam sensors? number for sensors? does it say what type of sensor it maybe? some run on voltage with magnets etc...
3. What kind of knock sensor? i know theres two of them.

_Modified by SceviourDub at 9:26 PM 9-27-2006_

Cam Sensors = 1 and its a hall sensor
And I'm not sure what you mean by 'what kind of knock sensor'


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

thanks for the info everyone. 
from my expirence, i've delt with two types of knock sensors. one being just a small magnet that mearusures voltage like a stehascope. 2nd being two smal magnets - + facing each other but very close an hit eachother to show a voltage.


----------



## j a y (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*

isn't it important to maintain the stock computer at all costs for obdii functionality?
standalone would be an easier option but would limit who could run it.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SceviourDub* »_thanks for the info everyone. 
from my expirence, i've delt with two types of knock sensors. one being just a small magnet that mearusures voltage like a stehascope. 2nd being two smal magnets - + facing each other but very close an hit eachother to show a voltage.

FWIW, 034 and most of the lower end 'affordable' standalone systems do not use knock sensors anyways.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (j a y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j a y* »_isn't it important to maintain the stock computer at all costs for obdii functionality?
standalone would be an easier option but would limit who could run it.


You can keep a stock ECU and have a chip put in that will have zero codes and will pass the emissions readiness tests. 
In my mk4 i have no o2s plugged in right now, no secondary air, no cat (open downpipe) and I would still pass the obd2 emissions test with flying colors.


----------



## j a y (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_You can keep a stock ECU and have a chip put in that will have zero codes and will pass the emissions readiness tests. 
In my mk4 i have no o2s plugged in right now, no secondary air, no cat (open downpipe) and I would still pass the obd2 emissions test with flying colors.

ha ok! makes sense


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

http://www.splitsec.com
said that they can tailor make me a piggyback box that will alow me to control my air/fuel and timing during open loop. which is what i want, cause i wont be spooling in closed loop. 
and for them to make me the box i need to find out the info as above. i want to let the stock ecu control the tranny. cause like said before its runs on pressure valve system which should be easy to tune, same as the auto focus tranny.
so i still need to find out how many teeth are on the auto flywheel, im going to call split sec to see exactly down to the t tomake sure im not missing anything. i've only tuned 2standalone an that was haltec e6k. othery that that i've used hondata,zdyne,SCT obdII,aem plug an play standalone


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*

now scev as far as for us manual transmission owners, will we have to go through such a hassel, or will you fill us on on what we will need to do as well since the only test car you have is a auto tranny.


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (omni1)*

manual will be easier than the auto, from what i have found the only problem was keeping the turbo revved/spooled, an changing gears too fast. but the only thing i'd need to give splitsec is the info i've already have an then the info for you manual flywheel


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*

nice, ok but as far as fab/parts/ etc, im assuming that wouldnt be such a hassel, because it wouldnt be any diferent correct?


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*

who ever has the service manual, read the trouble codes, or scan them all in an e-mail them to me if you can. im going to try an pick one up the weekend. but you may be able to find out all this info in there.
Cam sensor: Hall Type is it 5 or 12v ?
Crank Sensor? magnetic? 5 or 12v? how many teeth on auto flywheel
Knock Sensor: what type how many volts? adn i know hteres 2
Maf Sensor: 0-5 volts? most usually are.
also, most of the older vws run mostly in cloosed loop. how does this new one run? ill have to see.
by the time its done we shoudl have a engine solution that will cost no more than 780$ and give use full timing and fuel calibration.
omni, fabbing parts are easy, but if i can get mine up an running before anyone else im going to try an market it, maybe try an sell it to a company.


_Modified by SceviourDub at 11:05 PM 9-28-2006_


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*

cool, dont rush take your time, VF hasent even began their project and Neuspeed i believe has not even began their project either so that leaves EIP, and believe me EIP is already backed up on customer paid for projects by like a year (I heard) lol. So we have plenty of time.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (omni1)*

The crank sensor doesn't read off the flywheel. Its most likely magneting but its a window sensor, almost identicle to the ABS sensors and its INSIDE the block. 
Everything on the motor is 5v to the best of my knowledge. 
Plumbing, once you get the manifold isn't gonna be tough honestly. Theres plenty of room behind the motor, and you can relocate your battery or just run a sidemount for an Audi A4 1.8T or a Boost Factory manifold for such as well. There is plenty of room in the fender well behind the bumper and a big enough hole innto the engine bay for all the piping.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

pics for references


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Those pics are bunk and only for fitment. Theres no vacuum nipple on top of the tial bov.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_Those pics are bunk and only for fitment. Theres no vacuum nipple on top of the tial bov.

just wanted to post them! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

it doesnt read the flywheel? is there a lobe or somethig on the crankshaft that it read then?
and all we need is the knock sensor info
white g60 do you ahve a phone number that i could reach you at sometime? you seem pretty knowledgeable about the VW's. this is my first VW im actually getting into deep. i had a 85 gti still got it but nothing done to it at all. i've mostly worked with ford toyota honda/acura an some chev v8s


_Modified by SceviourDub at 12:41 AM 9-29-2006_


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SceviourDub* »_it doesnt read the flywheel? is there a lobe or somethig on the crankshaft that it read then?
and all we need is the knock sensor info


Thers a ring pressed on to the crank with notches and once notch is a double notch. I can take a pic later on tonight for you, I have a 1.8T all apart in the garage and its the same setup.


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

yo ian you find much out from when we talked last ?


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

updates to come shortly. i have postponed the tuning via split sec. i have been working with a known VW vender an hoping to have some great 2.5L news, an maybe more 2.5T news


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*

WOHOOOO!!!! in my best homer simpson voice


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

been busy working..... goods news. hopefully within 2 weeks i will be able to dyno the rabbit an tune it stock. if i can show a good number from n/a tuning i will sell the chip. but would require the ecu to be sent to me to flash it. unless you are in edmonton,alberta.
badnews, turbo project is still on hold an will be for a month.
more good news. i want to project the kit i design to the people who dont want 5K us. but hopefully more in the range of 2.5-3K US with a chip. which would require you to send me your ecu to flash once again..


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*

Scev, im down for that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*

Thanks, and please keep the updates up. If they are getting 22hp from just a CAI I think this engine will do well in NA form with some tunning and even better with a turbo.


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

i purchased the bentley service manual. an i've been reading flat out ever since i got it. its 4 inches thick......and i've read from vw webpage that we have 9.5:1 compression. but yet the bentley service manual states the 2.5L has 10:1 if this is true lol good luck on turbocharging guys. n/a would be the way to go.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

Audi is using the exact same engine for the new TT-R. I think that they changed the intake manifold and thats it... same internals etc.. and its pushing 350BHP.... hummmm N/A way to go? I don't think so!


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

not saying it cant be done. anything can be done. but IMO this engine will have one strong bottom end to run on 91-94 octane an be able to take abuse above 10psi for long amounts of time.
and as for the new audi ttr, everything i could find was 3.2L V6 Supercharged...... nothing about I-5


_Modified by SceviourDub at 4:39 AM 10-6-2006_


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

see bottom of the page : http://www.caranddriver.com/ca....html


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

mmm. will be interesting.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_Reading this puts a huge smile on my face :-D

x2
i freaking love you now. i have the same engine and same tranny on my Jetta.
this is in my watched topics now. i hope your project is successful. 
please update this thread frequently.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Any updates or findings?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_Any updates or findings?

x2, im starting not to love him anymore


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

things have been a little slow lately, i got alot of things onmy plate right now. im trying to open up a bar, working 12hours a day as a welder, dealing with a cranky wife, and trying to figure out wether or not i want to sign a contract to become a dealer for a company that carries the software for the 2.5L to edit etc... so as soon as i do, trust me i will update.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*

oh ok dude.... hope all goes well for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

Welders in and around edmonton can make great money. Weekend trips to the oil fields


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

scev haha where did you run off to? Hey if turbo isnt the way to go, theres always supercharging

















_Modified by omni1 at 9:41 AM 10-28-2006_


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (omni1)*

Any updates?


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

i Do have some updates. good and bad.
start with the good. The company unitronic can handle the tuning for the bunny. i had talked to them on many occasions an done alot of indepth research into there programming. seems pretty good. there are us an canadian unitronic dealers that can do this. last i was talkignot mike as unitronic he had told me that they are working on software to allow the dealer to fine tune values to your request, or as a professional tuner shoudl be able to. instead of there current system which is : they dyno a car in there shop an send you there tune for that car. we all know no one has the same mods to tehre car aswell sealevel plays a difference as well to some people. once they have this new software then turboing a bunny is absolutley no problem at all. you'll want bigger injectors. honestly i'd go with 42lbs or 56'lbs. but all depends on powers goals. a nice fuel pressure regulator. dont want ot run more they 80psi on it otherwise may encounter some problems at our fuel pump. 
these are they only things that are any difficult. in regards to turbo intercooler piping. this has been disscused. its not hard.
another thing i've learned is that our engine its alot like the layout of the VR6 when it comes to sensors. but one strange thing in particular. which i've a couple of times. we have our MAF sensor but as well we have a map. i believe the sr20 nissan engine is liek this as well. cant remember its been awhile. but in regards to piggy backs with two of these sensors it may strike a bit of a issue.
and heres the BAD news.
due to my wife being sick *nothing terminal, time will heal* moving up the company ladder, and needing full reliability of the car. i wont be able to do this right now. the most i may do with thie rabbit at this point is make a header for it to go with my cai, and maybe a header back exhaust. probally letting a few people down but still. some progress is better then none.
i cant remember what else i wanted to put in but i will do a more indepth right up of everythign i have na post it with in the next week so whoever want to continue what i started.


----------



## Blackavar (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*

Sorry to hear about the wife.







.......that really sucks. Your life seems a little hectic right now. But anyways thanks for the updates it seems as though the bunny will soon be able to run with the "Big Boys".








cheers for the update







keep em coming


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Blackavar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blackavar* »_Sorry to hear about the wife.







.......that really sucks. Your life seems a little hectic right now. But anyways thanks for the updates it seems as though the bunny will soon be able to run with the "Big Boys".








cheers for the update







keep em coming

x2 dude best of luck with everything


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

x3 ... good luck man ... you've done a lot already to give us 2.5ers hope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_x3 ... good luck man ... you've done a lot already to give us 2.5ers hope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

werd, x4


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

X 5! good luck with all that is going on.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

x6


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

its been a while. im workign as a fabricator for a local dyno shop. the bussiness did'nt plan out as well as i thought. sincei have tons of time and all i do all day is work on custom turbo applications, i've began to start this challenage up once again.
did some datalogging.
those peopel with auto, boost would work best in S (sport) where it holds its rpms nicer.... also for tuning the SMT-7 can be used to piggy back this. they specialize in bosch motronic.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*

Keep us posted 2.5 brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

the 2.5 has a high compression ratio, 9.5::1 for forced induction. Ideally 8::1 or slighly less is better. Of course we could use aircraft gas at an octane rating of 116. "High" compression is a concern for boost and subsequent detonation. It also limits the air/fuel charge. I'd be limiting boost in this engine to around 8psi, which should return about 260hp. Unless some kind of auxiliary cooling such as alcohol/water injection is used, detonation (knocking) will be problematical. Before too much criticism know yhat I've been around super and turbo charged motors for 30 yrs. Just don't want to see any of you melting pistons or blowing gaskets!!


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (whatsyourbeef)*

you got 15 years expirence on me myfriend.
i only want to limit this motor to 5 psi daily.
anything over would be overkill for daily. track you could run 8 psi
i plan to do 5 psi on 91octane, if i were to constanly run 8 i'd reccomend 94 ethanoyl blend.
i've boost 10.5-11 compression engines. but wit the use of C-16 race gas. aka 116 octane.
i need to scan some wiring diagrams today and finish getting this piggy back wired up. i heard about the SMT-7 from the BMW guys and apparently it works wonders on bmw motronic as well as the porsche's. i went through every sensor in this car with the company, and all engine mangent wiring diagrams. and we should ahve 0 problems with this.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*

WOOOHHHHOOOOOOOO!!!!! in my best homer opening a beer voice!!!!!!!!!!!
Keep us updated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
9.5 is a low enough compression to work safely with 5-7psi, N/A engines these days are 10.5 or more, and FSI engine go to 12 plus.
I would love a 6psi daily driven 2.5 jetta.


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

I'm intending to use a mitsubishi super 15G turbo with a range of 5-7 psi. These are incrdible spoolers and a hp range of 150 to 300hp. I'm looking for 250hp and will be mighty happy with that! I'm reworking a volvo turbo manifold from 2.3liter, already set up for the mitsu base. I'm in no rush...enjoying the bunny as is...moding is a test of patience with a new motor. good luck to us all!!


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (whatsyourbeef)*

GREAT keep us posted on both of your findings, and whatever else you find out about the 2.5 engine.
I am exited to see this engine make its potential.


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

Probably you all know that, but Volvo has S40 T5 model with five-cylinder turbocharged engine: 2.5l and 218hp.

_Quote, originally posted by *Wikipedia* »_The S40 T5 (one of the several variants of the S40) features a 2.5 L (2521 cc) five-cylinder fuel injected engine with a light-pressure turbocharger. The valvetrain has four valves per cylinder and is a DOHC design. The engine is transversely mounted at the front of the vehicle and drives the front wheels, as was with the first generation.

I think it the same engine as Ford's: 
5 cylinders in line; DOHC; 20 valves; alloy cylinder head; Variable Valve Timing (VVT); dual mass flywheel; turbo charged; electronic multipoint fuel injection
which they put into the new Focus ST.

Could its turbo be used as prototype for our turbo?



_Modified by crawl at 12:11 AM 3-15-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (crawl)*

Turbo's for this motor sound so... complicated... Nobody has really successfully done it yet, and even if they did, they upgraded so many stock components and that's $$$ right there.
Honestly, I'm looking forward to a supercharger... Prob can pull near the same numbers you're looking for and a whole lot more bolt on then a Turbo. 
Good luck with it, maybe you'll be the first person to Turbo a Rabbit without issues (Neuspeed messed up their Thunder Bunny already, hence the closed hood @ SEMA show).


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
honestly, I'm looking forward to a supercharger... Prob can pull near the same numbers you're looking for and a whole lot more bolt on then a Turbo. 









Not a bad idea GTI... you know I am looking to add some HP to my 2.5







(







4 hp please?).
A supercharger would be a lot less of a headache than a turbo. Is anyone attacking this option yet? You think 2.5 could handle the turbo without having to swap too many stock components (injectors ect...)?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (whatsyourbeef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whatsyourbeef* »_the 2.5 has a high compression ratio, 9.5::1 for forced induction. Ideally 8::1 or slighly less is better. Of course we could use aircraft gas at an octane rating of 116. "High" compression is a concern for boost and subsequent detonation. It also limits the air/fuel charge. I'd be limiting boost in this engine to around 8psi, which should return about 260hp. Unless some kind of auxiliary cooling such as alcohol/water injection is used, detonation (knocking) will be problematical. Before too much criticism know yhat I've been around super and turbo charged motors for 30 yrs. Just don't want to see any of you melting pistons or blowing gaskets!!

A few stock 1.8t motor where 9.5:1 from the factory.
If I did it i would run a minimum of 15psi. 
My only hold up is that I'm depending on others for certain parts and some companies backed out without any explanation.


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

how bout this for an idea. turbine superchargers!!!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (RogueMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueMotorsport* »_how bout this for an idea. turbine superchargers!!!!

Much like the TSI or w/e in Europe. I like the concept of a supercharger in the lower RPMs and then when boost kicks in the Turbo takes over, but imagine the headaches in trying to get that to work. We can hardly make a turbo work, let alone a Turbine/Supercharger combo.








Mmmm imagine the sound a Supercharged 2.5 would make.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

I would imagine a supercharger would be a pretty penny for this motor....the supercharger is belt driven which is on the opposite side of the throttle body...you'll either have to create some crazy plumbing, replace the intake manifold, or wait for a roots or twin screw to be integrated into the intake manifold (it took a LONG time for Neuspeed to offer this setup for the 2.0L 8v)...

I'd like to know what needs to be done for the Volvo exhaust manifold to fit.........the problem I'm running into is the plastic intake manifold....how much pressure can it take?


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (Geo)*

I'm working on that now...needs a transition piece as the volvo 5 cylinder ports are slightly more spread out and oblong rather than round.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (whatsyourbeef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whatsyourbeef* »_I'm working on that now...needs a transition piece as the volvo 5 cylinder ports are slightly more spread out and oblong rather than round.

will there be enough room for that?....cause wouldn't it put the turbo closer to the firewall?


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (Geo)*

I'm going to need about 3/4 inch thick flange, average size of flanges is 3/8 inch. here is the volvo manifold the line up is only by less than 1/2 inch


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (whatsyourbeef)*

good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

There is a shop that has already made a cast or log manifold. Search on here. I remember seeing their website with pictures and it said call for price.


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (rare)*

Yes, PPT turbo lists one , but a recent inquiry indicates it is not yet in production...and at $495, I'll try something else first.


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

Got ya.
Good luck on your project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (rare)*

updates bro?


----------

